# Halloween Rooftop Decorating



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Does anyone decorate their roof tops? I'd really like to do something with it this year. Not looking for anything major but something that would make people appricate the effort towards halloween.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah I wanted this year to do something on the rooftop edge. I wanted to get 2 skeletons and have one pulling up the other. Don't know if I ll be able to do it or not with my daughters wedding n stuff I have to save save save. But we will see  good luck


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

I can't since I live in the middle of the city, but I've always liked the idea . Go for it! And make sure you take pictures so we can see.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

I do a little,this guy over walk way and skulls with LED eyes line the edge.


----------



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

Skullboy, that is awsome. I have to ask, what did you make the body out of. Did you buy a manakin or did you make the body frame yourself?


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm just starting to work on decorating my roof. Here's my first addition -


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Dr.Ghoul said:


> Skullboy, that is awsome. I have to ask, what did you make the body out of. Did you buy a manakin or did you make the body frame yourself?


Thanks.Its a basic PVC body with old clothes and a mask/gloves I got on clearance.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

That looks awesome skullboy and halstaff. I have a porch roof and never thought of putting anything ontop. I love the idea of it looking down at the tots. I got a ton of stuff at walmart on clearance last year to, although they were pretty lame in thier decorations but managed to get kids costumes with the masks and clothes with warewolf and creepy masks. I also found LED button lights that came 4 to a pack and you press them on and can also make them blink. Going to use those for the eyes. Great idea! I am getting excited for the big day and I am already having dreams that I am no where near done and it is the day of Halloween......how sick is that lol!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

If you look at the right side of the pic at peak of roof there is another guy.Made from pvc and a sandbag I just built a V shaped form to go over roof peak and added shirt and mask.At night he had a low voltage spot light on him and his eyes where blinking LEDs.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

skullboy said:


> If you look at the right side of the pic at peak of roof there is another guy.Made from pvc and a sandbag I just built a V shaped form to go over roof peak and added shirt and mask.At night he had a low voltage spot light on him and his eyes where blinking LEDs.


OK...where did the giant skelly come from?...wow!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

The head and hands was a gift from my loving wife.I think from Menards many years ago.The cloth was just fabric I purchased and draped on the wall.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a Horned Viking Skeleton on one side of my roof by the chimney looking down with strobes hitting him and on the flat part of my roof I have a skeleton getting shocked in an electric chair. I also have rope cob webs in places with bones and 3ft spiders crawling on the roof. This year I will add even more spiders and mabye a coffin.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Here is Electric Chair Larry. People got a kick out of him on the roof


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

I usually put this ogre on my rooftop, 









Last year for Christmas I built a Jack Skellington and put him on the roof, the neighbors loved it! I think


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

You could always do a faux witch crash into your roof


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

snigglez said:


> Yeah I wanted this year to do something on the rooftop edge. I wanted to get 2 skeletons and have one pulling up the other. Don't know if I ll be able to do it or not with my daughters wedding n stuff I have to save save save. But we will see  good luck


Because of our dtr's December wedding I ended up not even doing Halloween last year!
So we left town, I couldn't bear it. Went to the next town over to investigate this neighborhood that is supposed to be so fantastic. Glad I got to see it, made me very proud of my efforts because everyone always told me my house should be there! Well let me tell you, my decorating would've put them to shame!
Bwahahahaha!
So congrats on the wedding and do what you gotta do. It will all work out for the best if not better in the end!


But anyhoo. I did do a roof witch several years ago and am dying to re-incarnate her! 
I made a pvc frame with a base that was like a hinge. That way it conformed to the roof peak shape. I then strapped the center post to the outer edges of the hinge square using black duck tape to hold her up straight. Then took some bags of cheap top soil (the $0.80 kind) and put them in black garbage bags and laid them on the hinge frame. With the pvc painted black it was totally invisible at night. The witch rode her broom wearing a gown of weedstop cloth (flows in the slightest breeze and dries immediately so no soggy weight to add to the roof!) and we lit her w/a red yard flood and on Halloween night added a fogger up there!
She looked like she was soaring through clouds at sunset! Gorgeous!
Sadly I can't find a pic! Believe I lost them all when our computer crashed one time. Hubby _was_ famous for downloading the camera but never burning to a disk.

I get after him all the time now, but he is still a slacker about it! But much better!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I think I'm going to do a Halloween version of this:


----------



## FirstSpartan (Aug 7, 2008)

There are some really good ideas here, thanks! Here's my house decorations last year, small spiders on the side of the house and a big one on the rooftop above the front door. I'm hoping to get a couple more props up there, some skeletons or something for this year.


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

sidnami said:


> i think i'm going to do a halloween version of this:


hahahaha!!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

FirstSpartan said:


> There are some really good ideas here, thanks! Here's my house decorations last year, small spiders on the side of the house and a big one on the rooftop above the front door. I'm hoping to get a couple more props up there, some skeletons or something for this year.


You could also use the post on the front left of your pic,above the gargoyle tombstone to Ziptie a giant scarecrow like this.








Nighttime,same idea ziptied to a post out back


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for the great ideas and pictures everyone. I'm going to go and dig in the prop shed and see if I could use anything I already have.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

WOW! Everyone's roofs look incredible! I have your typical 2-story tract home with no access to the second story without a really really tall ladder. Only way I'm getting anything up there is if I ask the husband and he would for sure look at me cross-eyed!


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

There are just way too many talented people in this forum. I think it is so AWESOME..... Keep up the good work


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

How funny -- I too was thinking about having skellies helping one another up onto the roof. I can't take credit for that, though...someone on here did it a couple/few years ago...was it Terra? I think it was someone who is AMAZING with making props...that's all I remember...but the climbing skellies looked so cute and were totally eye-catching!

Anyway, if I can't get them to solidly stick to enough...I don't know, outside-of-the-house and roof stuff to hold on through the high winds we get in October, I'll sit them up on top of the gutter and just really really anchor them down somehow.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I only have placed/draped roof twice in all my years with lights, giant spiders and spiderwebs. There is no way my big behind is getting up on that roof of my current two story home... Bad enough I ask & pay my gardener to put my "Christmas" lights up there for me! lol! Oh no... Did I say the "C" word here... lol!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I signed up for the Bluckys group buy. I ordered four of them at $9.00 each.(that's the cue for check it out, it's a pretty sweet deal) I'm thinking these will add a cool effect to the roof. Last year I wanted to make the outside of the house into a crypt/tomb since I was doing a cemetary. Maybe I'll do that this year and have the bluckys as "grave bandits" maybe dress them in black robery gear with black sweat shirts and beanies? One could be on the roof reaching for the other that's on the ground, then one of the others could be crawling (just in a poseable way) and the other could be a lookout.


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

HellsKitchenette said:


>



Ha, what a cool looking place! I would love to see the rest of it


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

I LOVE your house! I remember admiring the front porch pics last year!!!


----------



## scareviewzombies.com (Jul 12, 2010)

skullboy said:


> I do a little,this guy over walk way and skulls with LED eyes line the edge.


that is awesome!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

Dont forget TK!!! He does an awesome roof display including the whole adding of a haunted tower and he has the Skeles pulling each other on the roof.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> Dont forget TK!!! He does an awesome roof display including the whole adding of a haunted tower and he has the Skeles pulling each other on the roof.


 
Haunted Tower? I gotta see this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

look up TK421 and you will see his albums


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks Mr.Gris. He has AMAZING work.


----------

